# Maybe an odd costume question, but...



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Cannot be a cowboy without his gun.


----------



## spookiesallday (Oct 3, 2019)

Is there more context about why the local person thinks this would be offensive? Was there a recent shooting? 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

spookiesallday said:


> Is there more context about why the local person thinks this would be offensive? Was there a recent shooting?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


No. Nothing like that at all. 
I assumed they thought as much because it was a gun and they are deadly.


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

stick said:


> Cannot be a cowboy without his gun.


That's what I thought too. 
I just would like it for looks and to help the character I will be playing.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

This is going to be an unpopular stance. 

My general rule when it comes to the "is this offensive" posts is that if you have to ASK, the answer is YES. 

Yes, people here see costume and are going to be all on board. Realize we are a skewed viewpoint. 

In this instance, you've already had someone whom I can presume will be in attendance express concerns on the point. Whether they are going overboard or not is not ours to determine, they are expressing their concern from their viewpoint. Therefore, it's no longer a question of IF someone will be offended, but how much that bothers you? 

Cowboys = guns is a myth spurred on by Hollywood. And there's nothing WRONG with that, but if you need an accessory, consider a lasso. A lasso would be just as much an accessory, actually historically accurate, and possibly fun to mess with in character where by your admission, the gun was basically to be in a holster. .


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Is it going to be offensive, Sad to say but *Everything* is offensive to someone, so the question is is it offensive / in bad taste to you.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

I've dressed as Michael Myers for several years for Halloween. I've always held a plastic knife. I've never had one complaint about it. So many kids will say "Wow look at that knife! Is that knife real?!?!"

So I'm sure you'd get the same response to your gun and the kids will like it. If you like having it as an accessory and it'll be holstered as you stated, then I dont see why it would be a problem.

Who knows? Maybe some kid will be dressed up as a cowboy and have a toy gun and wanna shoot you. I just hope that kids actions don't offend you  

Remember, it's Halloween. It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> This is going to be an unpopular stance.
> 
> My general rule when it comes to the "is this offensive" posts is that if you have to ASK, the answer is YES.
> 
> ...


Well said and I appreciate that view point.
Truly!  
And the idea for another prop that could be a replacement.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

samsonstrongest said:


> I am planning on being a zombie cowboy for Halloween.
> I *had *also planned to have a *toy gun *and holster as part of the costume.
> This to be worn at my house, in the front yard, and 99.9% of the time holstered on my hip.
> I had *no *plans to point it at anyone or threaten trick or treaters in any way.
> ...


You specifically mention "toy gun". Assuming you won't have an unloaded real revolver on you, I think it's perfectly acceptable and no one will say a word. I'm not a gun-toting or gun-loving "cowboy" or anything like that, but I find it offensive when someone else is offended by something that is not only silly, but legal in every way. I dressed as a cowboy years back and had a fairly realistic looking toy, snap-gun that was fairly loud. Not a single person expressed or even looked offended. If you're really worried about it, I'd say either go with the lasso which was a great suggestion, or buy a ridiculously fake toy gun... like bright orange, or a see-through water gun and squirt people. Heck, I'd even suggest showing up with a Super-Soaker and really offend people by dowsing them. 🤣 Who says a costume party has to be dull, acceptable, and politically correct. My FAVORITE costumes at parties are the ones that are slightly or even highly offensive. 😁


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

The Joker said:


> You specifically mention "toy gun". Assuming you won't have an unloaded real revolver on you, I think it's perfectly acceptable and no one will say a word. I'm not a gun-toting or gun-loving "cowboy" or anything like that, but I find it offensive when someone else is offended by something that is not only silly, but legal in every way. I dressed as a cowboy years back and had a fairly realistic looking toy, snap-gun that was fairly loud. Not a single person expressed or even looked offended. If you're really worried about it, I'd say either go with the lasso which was a great suggestion, or buy a ridiculously fake toy gun... like bright orange, or a see-through water gun and squirt people. Heck, I'd even suggest showing up with a Super-Soaker and really offend people by dowsing them. 🤣 Who says a costume party has to be dull, acceptable, and politically correct. My FAVORITE costumes at parties are the ones that are slightly or even highly offensive. 😁


Haha! Good points!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

You can also get like a nerf gun and if any parents complain of you having a gun, shoot em with nerf bullets and give em the old man "get off my lawn" routine.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Michael__Myers said:


> I've dressed as Michael Myers for several years for Halloween...


I have to say, this line was the most shocking part of your post. 😁🤣🙃


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

The Joker said:


> I have to say, this line was the most shocking part of your post. 😁🤣🙃


😁🤣🤣

Maybe I'll change it up this year


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

I don’t recommend it. You may get someone calling the cops on you for carrying a weapon.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

UnOrthodOx said:


> This is going to be an unpopular stance.
> 
> My general rule when it comes to the "is this offensive" posts is that if you have to ASK, the answer is YES.
> 
> ...


I think the lasso idea is the way to go.


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

samsonstrongest said:


> I am planning on being a zombie cowboy for Halloween.
> I *had *also planned to have a toy gun and holster as part of the costume.
> This to be worn at my house, in the front yard, and 99.9% of the time holstered on my hip.
> I had *no *plans to point it at anyone or threaten trick or treaters in any way.
> ...


It is a part of the costume, and it is totally ok....please post pics, love the concept


----------



## jpferraccio (Oct 2, 2016)

UnOrthodOx said:


> This is going to be an unpopular stance.
> 
> My general rule when it comes to the "is this offensive" posts is that if you have to ASK, the answer is YES.
> 
> ...


Great points. And how cool would a ghostly lasso (glowing or reflective) be?


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

DQ13 said:


> It is a part of the costume, and it is totally ok....please post pics, love the concept


Absolutely! Will do!


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

samsonstrongest said:


> Absolutely! Will do!


I am doing a Western Themed graveyard this year, with skeleton gunfights, and even the bar patrons are slingling iron...Happy Haunting


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

DQ13 said:


> I am doing a Western Themed graveyard this year, with skeleton gunfights, and even the bar patrons are slingling iron...Happy Haunting


That is fantastic! 
I'd really like to see what you put together!
I made my post and don't even have the toy gun it's all about yet. 
Know of any cheap outlets for sourcing such?


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

samsonstrongest said:


> That is fantastic!
> I'd really like to see what you put together!
> I made my post and don't even have the toy gun it's all about yet.
> Know of any cheap outlets for sourcing such?


I ordered from Amazon, the kit was 12 hats, 12 bandanas, 12 holsters, and 12 guns, ended up being around 8 dollars per skeleton, I will keep an eye oit for something a bit nicer for you


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

DQ13 said:


> I ordered from Amazon, the kit was 12 hats, 12 bandanas, 12 holsters, and 12 guns, ended up being around 8 dollars per skeleton, I will keep an eye oit for something a bit nicer for you


Oh wow! 
Do you have a link for that too?
Because I am making a campfire with stuffed zombie cowpokes too. 
And thanks! 😊


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

samsonstrongest said:


> Oh wow!
> Do you have a link for that too?
> Because I am making a campfire with stuffed zombie cowpokes too.
> And thanks! 😊


One sec...in the interim here is the jail I put together today, it still needs some foam board for depth...but..happy to be building again


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

samsonstrongest said:


> Oh wow!
> Do you have a link for that too?
> Because I am making a campfire with stuffed zombie cowpokes too.
> And thanks! 😊


Amazon not letting me get links, sure its more me, but here are the screen shots


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

samsonstrongest said:


> Oh wow!
> Do you have a link for that too?
> Because I am making a campfire with stuffed zombie cowpokes too.
> And thanks! 😊


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

Michael__Myers said:


> You can also get like a nerf gun and if any parents complain of you having a gun, shoot em with nerf bullets and give em the old man "get off my lawn" routine.


_That _is an option too. Haha. Most likely pass on that though. 😋🤣


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

DQ13 said:


> One sec...in the interim here is the jail I put together today, it still needs some foam board for depth...but..happy to be building again
> View attachment 749491


*THIS IS AWESOME!*
I had a plan to reuse some of my pallet fencing I made last year for a evil pumpkin patch theme, for an enclosure with skeletons and mimicked bodies. 
My idea was to have a sign on it that read "*LIVESTOCK*".
You know, now that I think of it...if it ever was offensive, I think the toy gun will be the least of my worries this year with props. Haha.


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

DQ13 said:


> View attachment 749493


Wicked! Thanks!


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

DQ13 said:


> Amazon not letting me get links, sure its more me, but here are the screen shots


A two pack. Even better!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

So I don’t think it is offensive but I do think it’s good to be mindful of your own safety which of course depends on many factors. I think mostly though if you know your neighborhood and weren’t immediately nervous about it you’re probably good.
That said - I’m fully team Lasso because I think it’s a more memorable prop!


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

GraveyardQueen said:


> So I don’t think it is offensive but I do think it’s good to be mindful of your own safety which of course depends on many factors. I think mostly though if you know your neighborhood and weren’t immediately nervous about it you’re probably good.
> That said - I’m fully team Lasso because I think it’s a more memorable prop!


Is it bad I am now thinking of a lasso made from intestines? 
Does *that *push it too far?


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

samsonstrongest said:


> Is it bad I am now thinking of a lasso made from intestines?
> Does *that *push it too far?


Omg I love that 🤣


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Would you be a sentient zombie? A typical zombie wouldn't have the coordination to use a lasso.

I'd go with both if you asked me. A zombie wouldn't think to use the gun anyways.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Therefore, it's no longer a question of IF someone will be offended, but how much that bothers you?


this is exactly right. speaking purely matter of fact, no value judgment about the matter: almost anything _can_ offend someone, and we know here that this thing _will_ offend at least one person. maybe only that one person, who knows?

so yes, the question absolutely is about balancing the interests. it's not a question with a binary answer.

i'd say it's all context specific. if you wear a gun in a holster because it looks accurate to the costume, and someone gets offended, you probably just live with that. if you pretend to shoot every kid in the back as they leave, and someone gets offended, maybe you ask yourself if the action is in poor taste. 

bottom line: i think our hobby is a holiday that has perhaps the most potential of any to offend, regardless of what you do. examine your choices but do what feels right to you and don't let everyone else dictate.


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

Jeremy7 said:


> Would you be a sentient zombie? A typical zombie wouldn't have the coordination to use a lasso.
> 
> I'd go with both if you asked me. A zombie wouldn't think to use the gun anyways.


No. The gun wouldn't be used, but I feel as though I could bend the rules a little bit and haphazardly sling the lasso -all purposely uncoordinated like.
Or at least drag it behind me while zombie walking. 
Something like that.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

You'll always offend someone! Cowboys tend cows to use for meat, Vegans Offended! Cowboys moving West killed Native Americans, that's offensive. Cowboys wear leather, PETA offended. Everyone's offended all the time about everything. Personally, I've adopted the philosophy "that's their problem... and only mine if I let it be". If you don't plan to do anything dangerous or threatening it shouldn't be a problem. To be clear, I am a pacifist and don't own a single gun... but a costume is make believe.


----------



## Gill-Man1313 (Mar 8, 2016)

UnOrthodOx said:


> This is going to be an unpopular stance.
> 
> My general rule when it comes to the "is this offensive" posts is that if you have to ASK, the answer is YES.
> 
> ...


If you go by the "is this offensive" question, then you're never going to be able to do anything. I had some folks in my old neighborhood who were exceptionally religious, and highly offended by my Halloween display. My yard haunt was not gory at all, was very kid-friendly (very Haunted Mansion-esque, blending spooky with whimsy), but these folks still found it "offensive" because they viewed Halloween as "Satanic". The vast majority of my neighborhood loved it though, especially the kids, so I wasn't going to take it down just because someone with some skewed views objected it. 

You have to weigh things and look at them in a sensical way. If your display is filled with dismembered body parts, and has blood and gore everywhere...well, you're probably going to offend the majority of the folks in your neighborhood, so you might not want to go that direction. A toy western revolver? Sorry, I don't think the average person is going to find this offensive...maybe one or two folks who just really think anything related to guns is wrong, but I don't think that most folks are going to have a problem with it. If there was just a high profile school shooting, and he was using a realistic looking machine gun...well, then that might be in poor taste and offend the majority of your subdivision. If you just decide that you can't do anything that might offend someone else...then you'll be living the life of a sad hermit who never leaves the house (and heck, THAT probably would offend someone).


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

Gill-Man1313 said:


> If you go by the "is this offensive" question, then you're never going to be able to do anything. I had some folks in my old neighborhood who were exceptionally religious, and highly offended by my Halloween display. My yard haunt was not gory at all, was very kid-friendly (very Haunted Mansion-esque, blending spooky with whimsy), but these folks still found it "offensive" because they viewed Halloween as "Satanic". The vast majority of my neighborhood loved it though, especially the kids, so I wasn't going to take it down just because someone with some skewed views objected it.
> 
> You have to weigh things and look at them in a sensical way. If your display is filled with dismembered body parts, and has blood and gore everywhere...well, you're probably going to offend the majority of the folks in your neighborhood, so you might not want to go that direction. A toy western revolver? Sorry, I don't think the average person is going to find this offensive...maybe one or two folks who just really think anything related to guns is wrong, but I don't think that most folks are going to have a problem with it. If there was just a high profile school shooting, and he was using a realistic looking machine gun...well, then that might be in poor taste and offend the majority of your subdivision. If you just decide that you can't do anything that might offend someone else...then you'll be living the life of a sad hermit who never leaves the house (and heck, THAT probably would offend someone).


Well said! and thank you for all that!


----------



## Chai81972 (Aug 25, 2017)

samsonstrongest said:


> I am planning on being a zombie cowboy for Halloween.
> I *had *also planned to have a toy gun and holster as part of the costume.
> This to be worn at my house, in the front yard, and 99.9% of the time holstered on my hip.
> I had *no *plans to point it at anyone or threaten trick or treaters in any way.
> ...


Halloween is a celebration and supposed to be fun. If folks are offended or insulted by COSTUMES & PROPS… they’re missing the point! That being said if you’d like to keep the “peace” just use a rope on the hip instead of a gun? Might look pretty cool! Happy All Hallows’ Eve


----------



## SeinfeldKramer (Mar 8, 2012)

Tell them to stay home then. Tell them to go hide in their closet. Don’t let someone else’s beliefs or paranoia take the fun from yourself.


----------



## darryl (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a carry permit and carry a real gun with me so I am all for the toy one. It's part of the costume and no matter what you do people everywhere get offended by witches or devils or just plain celebrating Halloween. It's America baby, have it your way as long as you're not breaking the law, your own morals or hurting anyone I say go for it.


----------



## Madhouse000 (Jul 31, 2021)

You could make a joke and use water pistols or nerf guns


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Personally, no, I don't see it as offensive. I would hesitate because of safety concerns and the potential for your neighbors to think it's a real gun. But... that's highly dependent on your specific neighborhood and city and general comfort with guns. I live in a major metropolitan area and hell no I wouldn't risk a fake gun for primarily that reason.


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt (Nov 5, 2015)

Are the same paranoid peabrains who fear your "gun" also going to worry that you're a real zombie? (If so, you'll starve on their tiny brains.)


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

Thoroughly NOT offended by a toy gun here. Seriously it's fake and kinda hard nowadays to find a realistic looking fake unless you do some customizing...what are they gonna do, call the cops over a toy gun?

But then i'm the type who plays Cards Against Humanity as offensively as possible. If it doesn't make someone cringe, it's not funny lol. But it's a game. And as someone previously said, costumes are make believe.

That being said, i was against the lasso idea until the intestine lasso was suggested. This has a loud clear shriek of approval from me! ESPECIALLY if it's as realistic as possible. Let's see someone complain about an organ lol.

The squirt guns/ nerf/supersoaker ideas did make me giggle though.

I hope you have a blast with your costume!


----------



## Centigrade (Nov 3, 2010)

The Joker said:


> You specifically mention "toy gun". Assuming you won't have an unloaded real revolver on you, I think it's perfectly acceptable and no one will say a word. I'm not a gun-toting or gun-loving "cowboy" or anything like that, but I find it offensive when someone else is offended by something that is not only silly, but legal in every way.



Amen. I couldn't agree more. As long as it's legal and not endangering anyone, do what YOU want to do - not what someone else guilts you into doing (or not doing). 



The Joker said:


> Who says a costume party has to be dull, acceptable, and politically correct. My FAVORITE costumes at parties are the ones that are slightly or even highly offensive. 😁


Amen again. Give me the gory, questionable, border-line and/or offensive costumes all day.


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

samsonstrongest said:


> Is it bad I am now thinking of a lasso made from intestines?
> Does *that *push it too far?


An intestine lasso is a much more creative than a gun hahaI think it would be an amazing twist on the genre. Please do it!

As for offensiveness, it depends on the context imo - but I would also think it's about safety concerns too. E.g., if your region has just had a school shooting, I'd tread cautiously with guns and gore. E.g., I personally find covid-themed Halloween displays to be painful and distasteful; it's not just a quirky theme for me or half a million other families. I love Halloween but I also love my community - I'm not going to go out of my way to hurt someone if not hurting them is no trouble to me. There's a wider context to everything. It's like how Universal toned down Halloween Horror Nights after 9/11 - the context made them say, hey is this appropriate right now or is it hurtful? We can still do this but in a way that's not needlessly offensive.

A cowboy carrying a gun sounds like your friend is being a little overly cautious, but it's probably coming out of a place of empathy or personal experience. I think they're probably over-cautious on this one. And, hell, other people have brought up politics so why shouldn't I - the historical data shows that if you're white, you're probably going to be just fine carrying a fake gun on Halloween.


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

CemeteryGirl said:


> ..what are they gonna do, call the cops over a toy gun?


I mean, that's what happened to Tamir Rice.


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

chocolatemice said:


> An intestine lasso is a much more creative than a gun hahaI think it would be an amazing twist on the genre. Please do it!
> 
> As for offensiveness, it depends on the context imo - but I would also think it's about safety concerns too. E.g., if your region has just had a school shooting, I'd tread cautiously with guns and gore. E.g., I personally find covid-themed Halloween displays to be painful and distasteful; it's not just a quirky theme for me or half a million other families. I love Halloween but I also love my community - I'm not going to go out of my way to hurt someone if not hurting them is no trouble to me. There's a wider context to everything. It's like how Universal toned down Halloween Horror Nights after 9/11 - the context made them say, hey is this appropriate right now or is it hurtful? We can still do this but in a way that's not needlessly offensive.
> 
> A cowboy carrying a gun sounds like your friend is being a little overly cautious, but it's probably coming out of a place of empathy or personal experience. I think they're probably over-cautious on this one. And, hell, other people have brought up politics so why shouldn't I - the historical data shows that if you're white, you're probably going to be just fine carrying a fake gun on Halloween.


*Thanks!
I know I will certainly make the intestine lasso. Should be fun and different.
As far as the toy gun, I will most likely have that too. Again, 99.99% of the time not leaving my hip.
Mainly because that was my intention even before I had my doubts.
Nothing has happened here to be treading lightly around, so I should be good.
Good point with Halloween Horror Nights. Starts on Friday too! Woohoo! *


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

Madhouse000 said:


> You could make a joke and use water pistols or nerf guns


Could be a good idea too, but I don't know. Haha.


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Something that just occurred to me: Is it possible the neighbor thought you meant "Cowboys and Indians" instead of just (zombie) cowboys? To me, that makes the "offensive" part make more sense, unless they have some sort of gun-related trauma. Just a thought anyway.


----------



## TheOctoberist (May 14, 2021)

now if it was me... Zombify the gun.

Especially if it's plastic and you have no long term attachment to it. Take a rattail file to it and add "wear" to it, remove a few pieces, and paint it to mimic rust.


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

HazelLenore said:


> Something that just occurred to me: Is it possible the neighbor thought you meant "Cowboys and Indians" instead of just (zombie) cowboys? To me, that makes the "offensive" part make more sense, unless they have some sort of gun-related trauma. Just a thought anyway.


Nope. No misunderstanding at all.


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

TheOctoberist said:


> now if it was me... Zombify the gun.
> 
> Especially if it's plastic and you have no long term attachment to it. Take a rattail file to it and add "wear" to it, remove a few pieces, and paint it to mimic rust.


That is the plan.  I have some leftover rub n buff from a steampunk vampire mash I did one time.


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

samsonstrongest said:


> Nope. No misunderstanding at all.


Whelp. Color me stumped, then. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Another poster said zombify the gun. Great Idea! I was going to suggest a bone gun. Wouldn't be that hard. Maybe just some PVC and cheap blow-molded bones to fit over them. Good luck. Or you could make a brain gun. There's an old Mars Attack Brain gun toy. You could use that as inspiration.


----------



## trachcanman (Dec 17, 2015)

samsonstrongest said:


> I am planning on being a zombie cowboy for Halloween.
> I *had *also planned to have a toy gun and holster as part of the costume.
> This to be worn at my house, in the front yard, and 99.9% of the time holstered on my hip.
> I had *no *plans to point it at anyone or threaten trick or treaters in any way.
> ...


I think too many people are looking for an excuse to be offended. At no point in history has there ever been any guarantee you won't be offended. dress up however you want and if someone objects tell them to get over it. But I failed all my how to be politically correct classes so if you are worried about offending people you probably don't even know that is your call.


----------



## samsonstrongest (Aug 13, 2018)

trachcanman said:


> I think too many people are looking for an excuse to be offended. At no point in history has there ever been any guarantee you won't be offended. dress up however you want and if someone objects tell them to get over it. But I failed all my how to be politically correct classes so if you are worried about offending people you probably don't even know that is your call.


I just want it to be a great Halloween for everyone. 
There were some doubts in my mind, but all the great people here have certainly helped remedy those -yourself included.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

Just paint the tip of the gun barrel orange and no-one and the cops cant complain


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt (Nov 5, 2015)

Since this zombie post from last year has been resurrected (how appropriate!), tell us what happened. What was the final decision on the "gun"? How does the story end?


----------

